# Happy New Year



## Arne (Dec 31, 2016)

Hope everybody has a safe and Happy New Year. Keep off the roads after  . Be around for the good times at next years Wine Making Talk. Take care all, Arne.


----------



## drainsurgeon (Dec 31, 2016)

Arne said:


> Hope everybody has a safe and Happy New Year. Keep off the roads after  . Be around for the good times at next years Wine Making Talk. Take care all, Arne.



Happy New Year to you Arne. Have a glass or two of your favorite brew tonight and chat with ya next year!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 31, 2016)

happy new year everyone! may 2017 be a good one!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 31, 2016)

May 2017 be your best vintage yet!


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone stay safe be Happy hug and kiss your loved ones. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## Steve_M (Dec 31, 2016)

I know a few who aren't going to have a Happy New Year!


----------



## AZMDTed (Dec 31, 2016)

It's been 2017 for about five hours here. So from 2017 or those still in 2016 let me say that so far it's a great year. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 31, 2016)

AZMDTed said:


> It's been 2017 for about five hours here. So from 2017 or those still in 2016 let me say that so far it's a great year. Happy New Year everyone.



Tell us what the future is like.


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year! I raise my glass to new friends I made this year and look forward to making more next year!


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 31, 2016)

A happy New Year.  and lang may yer lum reek. (loose translation from the Scots: You should always have enough to have a warm house)


----------



## AZMDTed (Dec 31, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Tell us what the future is like.



From my current perspective of the future it's full of very friendly, respectful and nice Asians. From my experience last night I learned that if you're going to be in a crowd of hundreds of thousands of people it comes in real handy to be a head taller than everyone else.


----------



## opus345 (Dec 31, 2016)

Enjoying a glass (or two) of last year's Carmel Apple Mead.

Why is it that time crawls up to a special event and then speeds by on the day of?

Wishing all a happy (and safe) new year.

Opus


----------



## barbiek (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Years everyone! I wish you all good health and happiness!


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Years! A quiet night at home... my hearing is shot due to a sinus infection.


----------



## Arne (Jan 1, 2017)

In bet at 10, up at 6 a.m. Normal New Years around here. Welcome 2017, hope it is a fine year for everyone. Arne.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 1, 2017)

Since my hands are idle, I decided to get the bar out of my way in the lab. 





Works a lot better.


----------



## willie (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year!

Will


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## corinth (Jan 1, 2017)

May the coming year bring you health.May those of you who care for someone disabled become heathier

May you find that your jobs give you a raise or promotion.May those of you who have been out of work find employment

I send out my prayers to those who have lost someone dear to you during this holiday season. How difficult that must be to and your family

May we remember and donate money to non profits that aid in helping our armed forces to help lesson their loneliness and the stress that they experience

May we pray to stop the horrible deaths that many experience at the hands of those who have so much hate and then carryout such needless death and destruction.

Let us remember that we may have not gotten what we wanted for Christmas but The joy on their faces when we opened it was the gift

May we remember those who are hungry and the least of his people help when we can

I bid you PEACE
CORINTH( ED)


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 1, 2017)

jgmann67 said:


> Since my hands are idle, I decided to get the bar out of my way in the lab.
> 
> 
> 
> Works a lot better.



Having been there and me being a bull-in-a-china-shop type, I like that setup much better! Was always worried about backing into the bar and sending a few carboys tumbling. Looks like you have room to breathe now (and for a few more full carboys).


----------



## jgmann67 (Jan 1, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Having been there and me being a bull-in-a-china-shop type, I like that setup much better! Was always worried about backing into the bar and sending a few carboys tumbling. Looks like you have room to breathe now (and for a few more full carboys).




Yes. Plenty of room to work now. Think I need a longer hose for the AIO.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 1, 2017)

Not only did the Giants win today, they also prevented the Redskins from getting a playoff spot. 2017 is off to a good start.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy New Year all, albeit a day late.


----------



## PhilDarby (Jan 2, 2017)

Have a great new year everyone.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Not only did the Giants win today, they also prevented the Redskins from getting a playoff spot. 2017 is off to a good start.


 
I could not agree more my most wise and trusted colleague! 

11 and 5 for the season. Not much to complain about there!

Now we just need to beat the Packers in Green Bay.


----------

